# NEW STATION FOR DONNA



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Station and really great pictures. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

VERY NICE! You definitely caught that Italian / southern France look/atmosphere with this platform! 
Where did you get those Roman pillars?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't I see those 'roman pillars' in the wedding (cake) section at the local craft/hobby shop not all that long ago? 

I could swear I've seen that tin roof at Home Depot or some such as well...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the guy in the red shirt ,last photo. I did a double take to see if he was real...


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Very Nice job Dan. Those people really look great. Did you make them. If not, where did you get them. I am like Marty, I think I know that guy in the red shirt.
Paul


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 05 Sep 2010 10:45 AM 
VERY NICE! You definitely caught that Italian / southern France look/atmosphere with this platform! 
Where did you get those Roman pillars? 

Thanks. I purchased the pillars from Larrygscale on Ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ARCHITECTURAL-MARBLE-COLUMNS-7-INCH-O-SCALE-DIORAMAS_W0QQitemZ360110303889QQcategoryZ19149QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4712.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D360288260882%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5888025309502614422


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 05 Sep 2010 12:55 PM 
Very Nice job Dan. Those people really look great. Did you make them. If not, where did you get them. I am like Marty, I think I know that guy in the red shirt.
Paul 

Thanks Paul. The people are Preiser figures. A few years ago, I was on a Preiser buying kick. I decided that I wanted as many of the citizens in my garden railway to look as natural as possible. Ridge Road Station was my main source. The prices were alittle more reasonable then, although still not cheap. 

I made the base from a piece of 3/4" white Corian that I cut from our old kitchen counter top. I had been saving the old counter top for a few years, figuring that someday it would be useful for something. I've also used pieces of it on some tiling I did in our bathroom. Great stuff. easy to cut on the table saw. It doesn't show very well in the photos, but I scribed a bluestone or flagstone pattern into the platform, then brushed it with an almost dry sponge brush. the grooves remained white, while the raised stones have a bluestone look.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05 Sep 2010 11:57 AM 
Didn't I see those 'roman pillars' in the wedding (cake) section at the local craft/hobby shop not all that long ago? 

*I could swear I've seen that tin roof at Home Depot or some such as well...* 

My wife painted the plexiglass roof to look like weathered copper. She's great with colors, and may I add she is also excellent at refinishing furniture.


----------

